# Mit dem Schlauchboot auf dem großen Belt



## Ralf aus Kiel (24. Juli 2002)

Aus Versehen hatte ich diesen Beitrag ins DK-Forum gesteckt.
Hier sollte er hin.

Es kam anders, als geplant (siehe auch Angeln in DK).
Letztendlich konnte ich so Erfahrungen mit einem Schlauchboot
auf dem großen Belt sammeln. Das Boot ist ein 2,8 m Boot
von Avon (damit fahren bei uns die WaschPo, der Zoll und
andere Profis). Von Versuchen mit besseren Badebooten
Typ &quot;Fishhunter&quot; u.ä. möchte ich dringend abraten. Als
Motor hatten wir einen Yamaha 3,5 PS Zweitakter mit 
eingebautem Tank (der Tank faßt nur ca. 2 l, also hatten
wir immer Reservesprit dabei).
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück: vorherrschend leichte Winde
bis 2 Bft waren für uns natürlich ideal. An einem Tag mit
NO 5 Bft. haben wir dann auf der anderen Seite der Insel 
zwischen Bagenkop und Ristinge im unmittelbaren Uferbereich 
(bei 6 m) geankert und versucht, Plattfische zu angeln (leider 
mit wenig Erfolg).
Geangelt habe ich mit meinem Sohn (10 Jahre) meistens an der 
inselseitigen Seite der Fahrrinne bei ca 20 m Wassertiefe an 
verschiedenen Stellen zwischen Spodsbjerg und Kegnaes. 
Einige Stellen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hätte ich zwar 
gerne beangelt, das war mir aber mit dem Schlauchboot zu 
riskant.
Unsere Erfahrungen sind durchweg positiv. Als Rat, Anregung
o.ä. folgende Punkte, wie wir es gemacht haben:
- SCHWIMMWESTENZWANG!! IMMER!! FÜR ALLE!!
- Notfallausrüstung: Nico-Signalgeber, Peilkompaß, Anker,
  Ankerleine, Handy (meins hatte allerdings im Uferbereich
  teilweise sehr schlechten Empfang), manchmal GPS, Seekarte
  des jeweiligen Küstenabschittes als Fotokopie
- Fast immer haben wir unsere Segeloveralls angezogen. Im 
  Schlauchboot wird man doch sehr schnell naß und fängt an,
  zu frieren.

Das Schlauchboot hatte den Vorteil, daß wir überall Stellen
am Ufer gefunden haben, wo wir &quot;slippen&quot; konnten. So konnten
wir uns weite Anfahrten auf dem Wasser sparen.
Ein verläßlicher Außenborder ist Bedingung. Gegen bis zu 3 kn
Strom (ca. 5,5 kmh) möchte ich nicht gegenanrudern müssen (und
der Strom im Belt kann noch deutlich stärker sein!). Stabile
Riemen (Ruder) gehören natürlich trotzdem mit an Bord.

Ich selber segel seit über 40 Jahren auf der Ostsee und habe
die entsprechenden Scheine und auch Erfahrung. Unerfahrenen
und Binnenländern würde ich dringend raten, vor der Ausfahrt
mit Einheimischen über deren Wettereinschätzung zu reden und
natürlich Wetterprognosen einzuholen.
Was die meisten hier an der Küste unterschätzen sind zwei
Dinge:
- am Ufer sieht es bei ablandigem Wind ganz harmlos aus, nur
  eine sm weiter draußen geht es aber schon kräftig zur Sache!
- Das Wetter kann sich sehr schnell ändern! Meine persönliche
  heftigste Erfahrung: von Ententeich auf Windstärke 7-8 inner-
  halb von 10 Minuten! (bei Kiel-Leuchtturm, allerdings nicht
  im Schlauchboot sondern beim Segeln)

In Summe: Wir hatten mit dem Schlauchboot einen tollen Urlaub
und ich denke, daß das eine gute und preiswerte Alternative
zu großen Festrumpfbooten ist. Die Möglichkeiten sind allerdings
eingeschränkt.
Zuviel Vorsicht hat noch selten geschadet. Zuwenig schon. Und
kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert, dafür sein Leben zu riskieren
(außer vielleicht Moby Dick, aber der schwimmt ja nicht in der
Ostsee).

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Guen (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo Ralf ,auch ich fahre hin und wieder mit dem Schlauchboot raus (Zodiak 310 + 4 PS ),ist schon ne schöne Sache ,man ist immer mobil ,egal ob Ostsee oder Binnengewässer !Unser GFK-Boot hat nen festen Liegeplatz ,das Schlauchboot ist zum Slippen sehr komfortabel ,wiegt nur 33 kg und besitzt abschraubbare Räder !Soviel zum Boot ,aber sag mal, wie habt Ihr gefangen ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## kh (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo Ralf, das sind ja ein paar gute Tips für Schlauchbootfahre-Anfänger, wie ich einer bin.
Habe mir im Frühjahr ein 2,7m Schlauchboot mit 5PS zugelegt. Räder die ich beim Bootfahren einfach umdrehen kann habe ich selber rangebastelt und Schwimmweste, Handy usw. habe ich immer dabei.
Bin bis jetzt nur auf der Unterweser bei Elsfleth/Brake rumgeschippert. Hatte auf der Weser auch schon Windstärke 5, ist schon ganz schön heftig. Ich möchte dieses Jahr noch um Fehmarn herumschippern und Angeln. Bekomme die nächsten Tage einen Fishfinder (Eagle ...), kann etwas mehr als der FishEasy.
Danke noch für deinen Tip zum Eagle FishEasy.


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo Guen!

Im Dk-Forum habe ich noch einen kleinen Bericht,
auch zu den Fängen.

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Guen (24. Juli 2002)

Oki  !


----------



## Albatros (24. Juli 2002)

Hi Ralf#h

und ich bin der Miteigentümer des Schlauchboots von Guen. Guen und ich teilen alles, na ja zumindestens fast alles:q Mit dem Avon Schlauchboot hast Du ja den Mercedes unter den Schlauchbooten, freut mich  Auch bei uns ist die Wasserschutz, DLRG usw. mit Avon Schlauchbooten unterwegs. Dort wo ich arbeite, haben wir früher die Avon Schlauchboote vertrieben, auf Grund des doch sehr hohen Preisanstiegs gingen wir dann über zu Zodiac. Qualitativ kommen sie den Avon sehr nahe. Trotzdem freut es mich, daß Du Deinen Yamaha 3,5 A oder AC immer noch als zuverlässig bezeichnest. Aufgrund des doch sehr hohen Alters ist dies nicht immer so. Der Motor wurde von 1976 - 1980 gebaut, hat also schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel Tja gute Pflege Herr Doktor

PS. Einen Bericht wie Deinen, kann man hier gar nicht oft genug erwähnen #6


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (25. Juli 2002)

Hi Albatros,

mit dem Motor hatte ich viel Glück. Den habe ich
gebraucht von einem älteren Ehepaar hier in der
Nähe, die den an ihrem Beiboot nur für Notfälle
benutzt haben. Wenig gelaufen, werkstattgepflegt,
die meiste Zeit warm und trocken gelagert in einer
Garage, in der man vom Fußboden essen kann!
An der Schraube und im Unterwasserbereich ist
nicht ein Kratzer.
Kurz: von Leuten, von denen man gern gebrauchte 
Sachen kaufen kann!

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (26. Juli 2002)

Hi Albatros,

die Avon-Boote sind wirklich nicht die Preisbrecher. Aber Qualität: super.
Mit 2,8 m ist meins nicht gerade riesig. Ich überlege, ob
Ich mir langfristig etwas Größeres zulege, so um die 3,8 m.
Das gibt es bei Avon allerdings nicht in der &quot;unteren&quot;
Preisklasse.
Was hälst du von Yamaha und Maxxon?

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Albatros (28. Juli 2002)

Hi Ralf,

vorweg erst einmal, die meisten Schlauchboote werden alle in 2 verschiedenen Werften in Korea gebaut. Anschließend werden sie in verschieden Farben mit entsprechenden Schriftzügen an z.B. Yahmaha = YAM, Suzuki = SUZUMAR, Mercury,Mariner = QUICKSILVER usw usw. verkauft. Mit anderen Worten, alles die gleichen Schlauchboote Der Preis mit dem Kombipaket Motor zusammen kann natürlich varieren, da die Motoren preislich auch unterschiedlich sind. So ist man schnell der Meinung, daß alles verschiedene Schlauchboote sind.

Es gibt nur wenige Schlauchbootfirmen, die noch selbst herstellen. Das wären z.B. Zodiac, Wiking, Bombard, Avon, Achilles, DSB (deutsche Schlauchbootwerft) und noch einige wenige. Also vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis, Qualität, und Kulanz her würde ich zu diesen Modellen raten

Die o.g. Schlauchboote sind sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn man aber mal einen Preisvergleich macht, wird man feststellen, daß die anderen nicht wesentlich teurer sind...


----------

